# ga ducks unlimited



## georgiasportsman (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the ga ducks unlimited sticker?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

I did know Ga. Had its own DU sticker. I would like one too.
Larry


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 29, 2011)

I got a red and black one and a max-4 one at the UGA chapter banquet where I am a member but I dunno if that is a thing they did or if they are given out all over the state. I've seen people around town with them though who are not a member of our chapter so  ...I'll look into it though


----------



## Brianf (Jun 29, 2011)

Only place I've saw them avilable was at a UGA chapter banquet.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 29, 2011)

About 3 years I looked for this sticker for a long time on the net, Never did find it. Sports Academy out here carries the Arkansas DU sticker but I've never seen it anywhere else.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 29, 2011)

I would suggest maybe contacting a state DU rep, believe his name is Scott??


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 29, 2011)

I would say first join du and they will be more than happy to give you as many stickers as you want


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

I am a member of Du and have been for 10 yrs. Never seen A Ga DU sticker. I contact Du and see If I can get one.
Larry


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been to about twenty banquets and there on the signin table at everyone


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont have time to go to banguets always working or spending time with family. Most of the time they are far away or on the other side of town and during russ hour. 
Larry


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jun 29, 2011)

i am a member and i contacted du they couldnt help me any.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 29, 2011)

I got some left. I'm the chairman for the Perry Chapter.


----------



## georgiasportsman (Jun 29, 2011)

is there anyway you can send me one?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I got some left. I'm the chairman for the Perry Chapter.



Hey can you send me one? I love to have one. Pm me Please. I ll take either on , I would LIke Max4 if you got it.
Thanks
Larry


----------



## brittonl (Jun 29, 2011)

Believe he is talking about "GA" DU stickers. I would say that they are stickers that specific chapters have had made ... not something that DU has supplied. But, I was thinking maybe Scott may have some or know of a chapter that does. Just calling the Memphis office probaby would not help. Good luck ...


----------



## Brianf (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this the decal you are looking for?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 29, 2011)

Brianf said:


> Is this the decal you are looking for?



Thats the ones I got. DU does make them, their not made for chapters.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 30, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Thats the ones I got. DU does make them, their not made for chapters.



Wasn't sure, why I mentioned " I would say ". Thanks for clearing up. Very nice decal regardless.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh I thought he was talking about the University of Georgia one. It has the Georgia "G" with the ducks unlimited duck head silhouette inside the G. They have them in red and black and Max-4


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 30, 2011)

Brushcreek said:


> Oh I thought he was talking about the University of Georgia one. It has the Georgia "G" with the ducks unlimited duck head silhouette inside the G. They have them in red and black and Max-4



I have seen those as well, their not as common. I think the only time I've ever had the chance to get on was at one of the state conventions. Good looking sticker


----------



## sjames (Jun 30, 2011)

*Ga du sticker*

I am the regional director for North GA. Send me a pm with your address and I will mail you one. If you would like to get involved on your local chapter or start one in your area if there isn't a chapter let me know and I will get you on touch with someone. I will also need a way to contact you. Thanks for showing your support of GA Ducks Unlimited


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

I've got a GA DU tag , but it's an ugly cream color and doesn't look sharp enough to put on my truck.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a GA DU tag , but it's an ugly cream color and doesn't look sharp enough to put on my truck.



This from a man who didn't seem to mind putting that GT on there??


----------



## Thunderlips (Jul 18, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I got some left. I'm the chairman for the Perry Chapter.



Do you have any of those Decals left? I'd love to buy one.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 18, 2011)

*Larry*



Larry Young Jr said:


> I dont have time to go to banguets always working or spending time with family. Most of the time they are far away or on the other side of town and during russ hour.
> Larry


You spend abunch of time doing what most people would not do. Runin into burning houses.


----------



## stowe (Jul 18, 2011)

You ever get to hunt on any of that DU conservation land you all pay for by joining DU? Seems to me all the common man gets from DU is a page full of address lables and a sticker. Not to mention they give the ducks in the major flyways way to many unhunted rest areas right next to the hunt clubs we pay so much money to be in or hunt on. Makes ya wonder why the duck numbers are up and the killing is down huh????         IM JUST THINKING OUT LOUD


----------



## Loewman (Jul 18, 2011)

stowe said:


> You ever get to hunt on any of that DU conservation land you all pay for by joining DU? Seems to me all the common man gets from DU is a page full of address lables and a sticker. Not to mention they give the ducks in the major flyways way to many unhunted rest areas right next to the hunt clubs we pay so much money to be in or hunt on. Makes ya wonder why the duck numbers are up and the killing is down huh????         IM JUST THINKING OUT LOUD



I agree


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 19, 2011)

One things for sure, We wouldnt have the number of ducks that we do today, if Ducks Unlimited didnt do the things that they do. Gotta have the nesting areas to make new ducks, and every day another piece of nesting habitat gets turned into something other than wetlands. Keep that in mind. Cause we cant kill'm if we dont have'm. 

I've seen alot of these resting area's, and yes they do hold alot of ducks, but every year we manage to do pretty dang good.  No complaints here.


----------



## stowe (Jul 19, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> One things for sure, We wouldnt have the number of ducks that we do today, if Ducks Unlimited didnt do the things that they do. Gotta have the nesting areas to make new ducks, and every day another piece of nesting habitat gets turned into something other than wetlands. Keep that in mind. Cause we cant kill'm if we dont have'm.
> 
> I've seen alot of these resting area's, and yes they do hold alot of ducks, but every year we manage to do pretty dang good.  No complaints here.



Some of this is true about the nesting areas although not all is as it appears. I am not an expert on the matter and dont know all the stats but from the outside looking in it appears that this is a big hunt club for the DU executives and their guest and the benifit the members get is like waste grain (it is good for some but worthless to most).  I would also think although they are the powerhouse DU isnt the only organization that does good for the wildlife comunnity. I see alot of people that SEEM to just want to have the sticker on the windshield and realy dont realize where their dues actually go to. I could be all wrong about this so if anyone has some facts as to how DU directly benifits the common member please fill me in.  ????????????


----------



## Fingerling (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a conservation organization, not a hunting club. Your logic is mind-blowing. They use our dues money to preserve more nesting habitat and wetlands, good for the ducks and good for the hunters. Don't think that just because you gave $25 you should be entitled to an all access pass to DU compounds. If you are having such a tough time killing ducks, don't blame DU, scout more. 





stowe said:


> Some of this is true about the nesting areas although not all is as it appears. I am not an expert on the matter and dont know all the stats but from the outside looking in it appears that this is a big hunt club for the DU executives and their guest and the benifit the members get is like waste grain (it is good for some but worthless to most).  I would also think although they are the powerhouse DU isnt the only organization that does good for the wildlife comunnity. I see alot of people that SEEM to just want to have the sticker on the windshield and realy dont realize where their dues actually go to. I could be all wrong about this so if anyone has some facts as to how DU directly benifits the common member please fill me in.  ????????????


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 19, 2011)

Stowe, I know what your thinking. If you watch the tv show, thats  what it looks like, I pay $25 for the these guys to go hunt in all these different places to hunt.  Well that is not true. Yes they go on alot of hunts but, they pay alot more than $25, They pay alot more than just money.  I,ll felt the same way you do, till I did a little resreach.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Jul 19, 2011)

Fingerling said:


> It's a conservation organization, not a hunting club. Your logic is mind-blowing. They use our dues money to preserve more nesting habitat and wetlands, good for the ducks and good for the hunters. Don't think that just because you gave $25 you should be entitled to an all access pass to DU compounds. If you are having such a tough time killing ducks, don't blame DU, scout more.


  Easy Hoss, I never said I was having a hard time killing ducks Ive killed enough to last me a lifetime and make no mistake I am not nor do I wish to be entitled to anything anyone else has. I am doing ok in living this life I everything I get I get on my own.  
     So I will clarify again in my opinion......... just because DU is the largest conservation org dosent make them the only one that can do good. 
    So you all keep giving your money to DU and I am sure they will do good things with it but I think I will take my donations and  help conserve  a habitat that my boys, buddies and myself will actually be able to visit, hunt and enjoy 
   Once again this is just my opinion and not ill intent


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 20, 2011)

There's plenty of places that any hunter can actually hunt, and you'd be suprised to how many are actually here in our state. 

I have a 2 year old little boy that will one day have a passion for ducks just as I do, and its the Organizations such as DU thats making it happen for his future. I will always support DU and everything they do for the Ducks.


----------



## sjames (Jul 20, 2011)

Ducks Unlimited has conserved over 22,000 acres in Georgia that is all on public land and available to hunt although some is only available for youth and senior citizens.  DU along with its matching partners has put over 14,000,000 dollars in Georgia since 1988.  All of DU's work is science based therefore it only goes where it be the most beneficial so that there will be waterfowl today, tomorrow and forever.  As far as the DU TV show is concerned it is filmed on different places from both public and private land and none of which is owned by DU.  The people that hunt on the show include one full time host and the rest are either DU volunteers, special guests and the landowners of the land they are hunting on.  Please go to ga.ducks.org to find out where all of the projects are around the state.  Thanks for your support of Ducks Unlimited.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 20, 2011)

sjames said:


> Ducks Unlimited has conserved over 22,000 acres in Georgia that is all on public land and available to hunt although some is only available for youth and senior citizens.  DU along with its matching partners has put over 14,000,000 dollars in Georgia since 1988.  All of DU's work is science based therefore it only goes where it be the most beneficial so that there will be waterfowl today, tomorrow and forever.  As far as the DU TV show is concerned it is filmed on different places from both public and private land and none of which is owned by DU.  The people that hunt on the show include one full time host and the rest are either DU volunteers, special guests and the landowners of the land they are hunting on.  Please go to ga.ducks.org to find out where all of the projects are around the state.  Thanks for your support of Ducks Unlimited.


Well Done sir. Thanks


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Jul 20, 2011)

stowe said:


> Easy Hoss, I never said I was having a hard time killing ducks Ive killed enough to last me a lifetime and make no mistake I am not nor do I wish to be entitled to anything anyone else has. I am doing ok in living this life I everything I get I get on my own.
> So I will clarify again in my opinion......... just because DU is the largest conservation org dosent make them the only one that can do good.
> So you all keep giving your money to DU and I am sure they will do good things with it but I think I will take my donations and  help conserve  a habitat that my boys, buddies and myself will actually be able to visit, hunt and enjoy
> Once again this is just my opinion and not ill intent



Stowe since your into conservation on a local level the ol outboard could use a new impeller and the blind could use a touch up


----------



## stowe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry you all are right, please tell me where to mail my check and how to make make it out for (I want to be a Gold member). Maybe this year I will kill/see  more ducks and maybe I will even go to some our refuges a watch the ducks pile in because I mailed in my money.


----------



## stowe (Jul 20, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Stowe since your into conservation on a local level the ol outboard could use a new impeller and the blind could use a touch up


 You got it tell me where to mail the check then at least someone I know can use my money


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 20, 2011)

stowe said:


> Sorry you all are right, please tell me where to mail my check and how to make make it out for (I want to be a Gold member). Maybe this year I will kill/see  more ducks and maybe I will even go to some our refuges a watch the ducks pile in because I mailed in my money.



we support DU  )but at the same time the state conserved 22000 acres of land and DU was there, $14,000,000 come on man, if you gave that amount to your average duck hunter since 1988 all the kids in GA would have a place to hunt. But its science.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> we support DU  )but at the same time the state conserved 22000 acres of land and DU was there, $14,000,000 come on man, if you gave that amount to your average duck hunter since 1988 all the kids in GA would have a place to hunt. But its science.


 D.U. has not done that much for Georgia. Thats why you have to go to Arkansas to kill birds and it is well known that those states up north kill a bunch more birds than we do and dont even come close to spending any where near the amount of money that comes  out of this state that goes to DU. We dont even get to shoot our own wood ducks. 

I will not put a DU sticker on my truck.I was a DU sponsor before most of you were old enough to hunt.


----------



## stowe (Jul 20, 2011)

killer elite said:


> D.U. has not done that much for Georgia. Thats why you have to go to Arkansas to kill birds and it is well known that those states up north kill a bunch more birds than we do and dont even come close to spending any where near the amount of money that comes  out of this state that goes to DU. We dont even get to shoot our own wood ducks.
> 
> I will not put a DU sticker on my truck.I was a DU sponsor before most of you were old enough to hunt.


  Exactly 

 Look at the DU website everything they list in Ga is State owned land. Look at that map with all the red dots thats enough proof for me.

Just because you are the biggest lobbiest (they have a office in D.C.) dosent mean you carry the Holy Grail

To the man that said it wasnt about hunting it was a conservation group come out of your hole, Everything you touch in the waterfowl hunting Ind has DU and that famous duck head on it


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*Please list*



sjames said:


> Ducks Unlimited has conserved over 22,000 acres in Georgia that is all on public land and available to hunt although some is only available for youth and senior citizens.  DU along with its matching partners has put over 14,000,000 dollars in Georgia since 1988.  All of DU's work is science based therefore it only goes where it be the most beneficial so that there will be waterfowl today, tomorrow and forever.  As far as the DU TV show is concerned it is filmed on different places from both public and private land and none of which is owned by DU.  The people that hunt on the show include one full time host and the rest are either DU volunteers, special guests and the landowners of the land they are hunting on.  Please go to ga.ducks.org to find out where all of the projects are around the state.  Thanks for your support of Ducks Unlimited.


where and what  these projects are and how much was spent on each one. I want to know. I supported DU for many years and I was a sponsor many years ago for many years. I have been a committe member. But I just dont see the ducks in south Georgia that I once did. In the late 70s and early 80s I could go 12 miles from my house and kill a limit every time I went on the Savannah River here in Savannah. Not any more. You would be lucky to kill a sawbill there now. That was right accross the River from the Savannah NWR. I just dont see it and I hunt all over the state, The geese we hunt came in when DNR went and got them from PA. Now maybe you guys are seeing something I not , But I have duck hunted in GA since 1978 and I just dont see the DU money at work. I f there is a SR hunt tell me about it cause Im gona burnem.


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 20, 2011)

would you rather they didn't exist?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*No dont get me wrong*



Burritoboy said:


> would you rather they didn't exist?


I want DU to do more not less. For us. If you go to VA and Maryland they release wild birds every years to hunt. Why cant we do that. Would you rather kill more birds or less? We got a coast line and more salt marsh than any other state why dont we have more ducks. Georgia has proven that the concept will work. Just look at the geese. Lets do something for the folks that can not go places to hunt. Let us keep all our DU money for one year and lets release some local duck. Let DU go  to our local folks and build wood duck projects and allow us to hunt our own wood ducks. Years ago we had an early wood duck season where you could kill 5 a day. For 2 weeks in Early Oct. It was great. Do you remember that season. I do.How would you change GA duck hunting for the better? Spend that money at home and I mean every dime of it and see how much better your duck season would be.


----------



## stowe (Jul 20, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I want DU to do more not less. For us. If you go to VA and Maryland they release wild birds every years to hunt. Why cant we do that. Would you rather kill more birds or less? We got a coast line and more salt marsh than any other state why dont we have more ducks. Georgia has proven that the concept will work. Just look at the geese. Lets do something for the folks that can not go places to hunt. Let us keep all our DU money for one year and lets release some local duck. Let DU go  to our local folks and build wood duck projects and allow us to hunt our own wood ducks. Years ago we had an early wood duck season where you could kill 5 a day. For 2 weeks in Early Oct. It was great. Do you remember that season. I do.How would you change GA duck hunting for the better? Spend that money at home and I mean every dime of it and see how much better your duck season would be.


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 20, 2011)

> I want DU to do more not less. For us. If you go to VA and Maryland they release wild birds every years to hunt. Why cant we do that. Would you rather kill more birds or less? We got a coast line and more salt marsh than any other state why dont we have more ducks. Georgia has proven that the concept will work. Just look at the geese. Lets do something for the folks that can not go places to hunt. Let us keep all our DU money for one year and lets release some local duck. Let DU go to our local folks and build wood duck projects and allow us to hunt our own wood ducks. Years ago we had an early wood duck season where you could kill 5 a day. For 2 weeks in Early Oct. It was great. Do you remember that season. I do.How would you change GA duck hunting for the better? Spend that money at home and I mean every dime of it and see how much better your duck season would be.



DU operates the way DU wants to operate.  If you want to contribute to an organization that puts a portion of the monies raised back into local habitat, then do like myself and a few other guys did here in Macon and start a Delta Waterfowl Chapter.  Delta gives us back a percentage of what we raise at our event to put to use on local projects at our discretion.  Do we get to keep all of what we raise just for our habitat, no that is not what is best for the ducks.  But we do get to put up wood duck boxes, build blinds on youth hunting areas (eventually, I hope), plan events that will teach youth the safe and correct ways of hunting.  I think it is a pretty solid way of going about fund raising for conservation.  

I am not going to say the first bad thing about DU, they do more good than bad.  If I did not like the way they did business I am not going to speak poorly of them, I am just going to find a different way of giving back.  There is plenty of need out there locally, nationally and internationally.  Let each of these conservation organizations do what they can to fill those needs and protect the resource.

One thing though, please please please, DO NOT ENCOURAGE THE RELEASE OF BIRDS FOR HUNTING PURPOSES.    History has proven where that can lead.  The Black Duck and Mottled Duck population will thank you.


----------



## stowe (Jul 20, 2011)

Burritoboy said:


> Noted


  Tell me about your Delta Waterfowl I live within a hour of Macon and would be more likely to be involved with it than DU


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 20, 2011)

stowe said:


> Tell me about your Delta Waterfowl I live within a hour of Macon and would be more likely to be involved with it than DU



I will get you some information posted up on here soon.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*No If we released birds it would be a state*



Burritoboy said:


> DU operates the way DU wants to operate.  If you want to contribute to an organization that puts a portion of the monies raised back into local habitat, then do like myself and a few other guys did here in Macon and start a Delta Waterfowl Chapter.  Delta gives us back a percentage of what we raise at our event to put to use on local projects at our discretion.  Do we get to keep all of what we raise just for our habitat, no that is not what is best for the ducks.  But we do get to put up wood duck boxes, build blinds on youth hunting areas (eventually, I hope), plan events that will teach youth the safe and correct ways of hunting.  I think it is a pretty solid way of going about fund raising for conservation.
> 
> I am not going to say the first bad thing about DU, they do more good than bad.  If I did not like the way they did business I am not going to speak poorly of them, I am just going to find a different way of giving back.  There is plenty of need out there locally, nationally and internationally.  Let each of these conservation organizations do what they can to fill those needs and protect the resource.
> 
> One thing though, please please please, DO NOT ENCOURAGE THE RELEASE OF BIRDS FOR HUNTING PURPOSES.    History has proven where that can lead.  The Black Duck and Mottled Duck population will thank you.


Run operation. The state would have to aprove it regulate it and insure that the program was under their direct control. The same way that the reintroduction of the canada goose was done.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2011)

Killer you right, I havent seen 14,000,000.  I dont know where it was spent. Now I have seen some good stuff come from both DU and DW. Now I have not seen much done here in Ga. Mostly north and west. But you give me 14,000,000, I could make some super duck hunting areas.  I dont know if I would let you hunt on them. LOL.  A least we have geese from PA. 

Now I am not bad mouthing anyone or DU or DW. 14,000,000 ,I just dont see here in Ga. Now in other states North and west i have seen some of thier work.The things that are dont for the kids are good and thank you for that.
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*Delta Waterfowl*



Burritoboy said:


> DU operates the way DU wants to operate.  If you want to contribute to an organization that puts a portion of the monies raised back into local habitat, then do like myself and a few other guys did here in Macon and start a Delta Waterfowl Chapter.  Delta gives us back a percentage of what we raise at our event to put to use on local projects at our discretion.  Do we get to keep all of what we raise just for our habitat, no that is not what is best for the ducks.  But we do get to put up wood duck boxes, build blinds on youth hunting areas (eventually, I hope), plan events that will teach youth the safe and correct ways of hunting.  I think it is a pretty solid way of going about fund raising for conservation.
> 
> I am not going to say the first bad thing about DU, they do more good than bad.  If I did not like the way they did business I am not going to speak poorly of them, I am just going to find a different way of giving back.  There is plenty of need out there locally, nationally and internationally.  Let each of these conservation organizations do what they can to fill those needs and protect the resource.
> 
> One thing though, please please please, DO NOT ENCOURAGE THE RELEASE OF BIRDS FOR HUNTING PURPOSES.    History has proven where that can lead.  The Black Duck and Mottled Duck population will thank you.


 Is not what Im talking about. I want to see what DU has done for all that money that has been poured into them by the duck hunters of this state for the last  40 years. History is something that GA DNR made  when they brought the canadas back to GA. You could not hear a canada anywhere in this state. I was just like you in1978 I said it would never work. I have eaten those words many times when I have killed geese in this state. Thank you DNR. I hope that Delta waterfowl will do what DU has failed to. Help the hunters of GA have a huntable local duck population that can some day support itself. Also lets find out why we can not hunt our own wood ducks in early OCT. Lets hear from our unknown flyway member. Why can we not have a later  duck season. lets even the playing fld with the northern states.


----------



## CraigM (Jul 20, 2011)

Wonder why the corps of engineers is killing off the grass on all the lakes in ga?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 20, 2011)

*DU Projects from their website*



killer elite said:


> Is not what Im talking about. I want to see what DU has done for all that money that has been poured into them by the duck hunter of this state for the last  40 years. History is something that GA DNR made  when they brought the canadas back to GA. You could not hear a canada anywhere in this state. I was just like you in1978 I said it would never work. I have eaten those words many times when I have killed geese in this state. Thank you DNR.




http://www.ducks.org/related/georgia-projects


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2011)

*ok*



ThunderRoad said:


> http://www.ducks.org/related/georgia-projects


 Now how much money did DU  get from the duck hunters of GA compared to the return. I want facts and Figures.  I would be very interested to see those numbers. Then I might change my toon. Also all those projects are not shown with the cost for each. Lets see what each project will cost and lets find out the progress of each project. Let use compare cost to the amount that we  put in the DU bank account. Lets compare the amount that other states are puting in to DU and lets see how much money is being spent in those states. You will never see it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool I hope my money will help out. Thanks for INFO
Larry


----------



## CraigM (Jul 20, 2011)

Also pretty sure that the impoundment on the Blanton Creek WMA is not huntable


----------



## meckardt (Jul 20, 2011)

I could be wrong here but for years all I have heard is DU is trying to hold the birds as far north as they could. They spend most of their money in the pothole and nesting areas. There was an article a year or so about how much money they spend on hunting. Taking senators/lobbyist on lavish hunts. But in this world we have to have someone to speak up against PETA and other groups like em. They are good and bad what else can you say. But where would we be without them. At least they are saving ground somewhere, they have some nice rest areas around where we hunt and have done some projects for the fowl. I guess you gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 21, 2011)

surely yall are smarter than what yall are acting like right now. Ga is one of the worst states statistically to kill waterfowl in so your right du doesnt concentrate there efforts here as the benefit would not be as great as if they spent the money elsewhere. But they have spent some money here in ga they are largely reasponsible for the large amount of woodducks with there wood duck box program (they started it long before delta waterfowl) we have alot more woodies because of that program. As far as places to hunt have yall never seen dyers pasture? what about the place in griffin?  As far as where they spend there money they own over 4 million (yes 4 million) acres in canada . ( thats were are ducks come from) and guess how many delta waterfowl owns ...... 0!  So use that little thing called google and get educated DU is the best and will continue to be the best thing that has EVER happened to the waterfowl population in north america.  and yeah if takin some senators on hunts preserves our rights to hunt they should take all of them.  did peta hi jack this forum yall are really gonna bash the one voice that sportsman have in politics and conservation get a clue


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 21, 2011)

where is delta waterfowls place to hunt? since yall are so set on putting money in ga and other southern states ducks why dont yall just shoot them in dec and jan oh wait the only thing yall would be shooting is sky carp because ducks arnt local this is a passing through point how many pintails do you see in your farm pond right now???? go give them your 25 dollars


----------



## stowe (Jul 21, 2011)

Aren't


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2011)

*You are drinkin cool aid*



Killin Time said:


> surely yall are smarter than what yall are acting like right now. Ga is one of the worst states statistically to kill waterfowl in so your right du doesnt concentrate there efforts here as the benefit would not be as great as if they spent the money elsewhere. But they have spent some money here in ga they are largely reasponsible for the large amount of woodducks with there wood duck box program (they started it long before delta waterfowl) we have alot more woodies because of that program. As far as places to hunt have yall never seen dyers pasture? what about the place in griffin?  As far as where they spend there money they own over 4 million (yes 4 million) acres in canada . ( thats were are ducks come from) and guess how many delta waterfowl owns ...... 0!  So use that little thing called google and get educated DU is the best and will continue to be the best thing that has EVER happened to the waterfowl population in north america.  and yeah if takin some senators on hunts preserves our rights to hunt they should take all of them.  did peta hi jack this forum yall are really gonna bash the one voice that sportsman have in politics and conservation get a clue


 We dont shoot Georgia wood ducks we shoot wood ducks from the middle Atlantic states. Most of our wood ducks are gone south long before our season ever comes in. Georgia had a test season in the early 80s so that we could shoot our wood ducks . It lasted 5 years and has not been repeated since. I want DU to give the hunters who have supported them for years an accounting of the money we put in to the organization and how much we get in return. It is not hard. The point I am trying to make is that when people want to hunt ducks other that woodys they have to go some place else. the work that DU does in the Northern states is great. But do those states put in as much money as we do. Would you  like to be able to go to our lakes and kill birds all the time or the coast and do the same . We have 1 WMA on our whole coast and DNR does a good job on it and yes DU does some work on it. But how much? Compared to what we put into the DU bank account. I dont know , I sure would like to. The state DNR gave us a huntable  goose population of local birds . Why can we not do the same with a duck population. Let us have an early wood duck season. let our season stay open until the Middle of Feb. start it later or break it up and I will bet you a steak dinner that we will kill more ducks that we do now. Lets spend some of this money so we can have a duck hunting state. I am old enough to have had conversations with old timers that told great duck hunting storys about GA. I can remember when ther were duck blinds on every point in the Savannah River and I shot all kinds of birds on that very river in  the late 70s and early 80s. Now if you can do that now I will buy you a steak. The jury is still out on Delta WF.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 21, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Is not what Im talking about. I want to see what DU has done for all that money that has been poured into them by the duck hunters of this state for the last  40 years. History is something that GA DNR made  when they brought the canadas back to GA. You could not hear a canada anywhere in this state. I was just like you in1978 I said it would never work. I have eaten those words many times when I have killed geese in this state. Thank you DNR. I hope that Delta waterfowl will do what DU has failed to. Help the hunters of GA have a huntable local duck population that can some day support itself. Also lets find out why we can not hunt our own wood ducks in early OCT. Lets hear from our unknown flyway member. Why can we not have a later  duck season. lets even the playing fld with the northern states.




I'm right there with you.

I was a DU sponsor when most the posters here were trying to remember brown in back, yellow in front.

I was a chapter chairman, and had one of the most successful banquets in the state.

I was around when they had that little dust up over in Alpharetta.

I don't have it "in' for DU but it is what it is.  

If you go back and look in the 70's and 80's (and before) there was virtually no money returned to the State of Georgia.  It was in the terms of DU, a "net-net" operation--and why not, they were the only game in town.  I know this because I raised the issue every time I got a chance to do so.  The answer was always "well, our work in Canada is for the benefit of Georgia hunters."

For several years, the largest single fundraiser for DU was the "Continental" sporting clays shoot at Wolf Creek, that NETTED DU approx. $250,000.  None of that money came back to Georgia.  

Finally, in the late 80's and early 90's DU, when Delta Waterfowl came on the scene, DU started dribbling some money back into the state because the natives were getting restless.  Also both NWTF and QU showed up, and both had strong programs of putting local money back into local programs, and people started asking where was all the DU money going.  

I'm not discouraging anyone from donating money to DU -- it's probably as good as any of the other conservation organizations -- but it is doing very little if any for Georgia ducks.  Sure, they have contributed a little money to DNR facilities that have already been under way, but read the literature, and compare their activities in Canada and the Prairie States to anything that goes on in Georgia.  Try to find a single Georgia farmer that's been paid by DU to preserve habitat.  Try to find a single piece of habitat that been purchased and  paid for in Georgia by DU alone

DNR has scraped the bottom of the barrel to obtain a corridor along the lower Altamaha, which is a major duck breeding and resting area. Try to find out how much money DU chipped in.

Like I say, DU does what DU does, but when you get beered up at the banquet and break out the wallet when they start saying "it's for the ducks" they're right ---it's just not for Georgia ducks.


----------



## stowe (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems to me one generation has one point of veiw and the one who hasn't had the chance to learn completely has another.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm right there with you.
> 
> I was a DU sponsor when most the posters here were trying to remember brown in back, yellow in front.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I have been saying. I am just about as old as you are  and I was a sponsor and committe member for years. It may sound like I am mad at DU. I am not. I just want them to get the message that they need to do more in our state than they do. We read about Arkansas and Mississippi and LA/Mo/Ks. Every 16 year old in the state that duck hunts has got a DU decal on his truck.  It has become a status symbol to say I am a duck hunter. We have folks in the state that dont have the money to hunt some other place. What is DU doing for these folks. Let DU tell us how they intend to improve there performance for our Local duck population. If they do something real for local folks I think that they would improve the support For DU. Thank you for this post. It hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 21, 2011)

what duck breeds in the lower altamaha region? once again yall are missing the point our climate in ga is not condusive to breeding ducks that why there not here. there in  the praire pot hole region noone short of God can change our climate so dont put that on du and excuse me mr delta waterfowl how many acres does delta own in canada and where is a delta impoundment i can go hunt at??


----------



## RB8782 (Jul 21, 2011)

CraigM said:


> Also pretty sure that the impoundment on the Blanton Creek WMA is not huntable



legally craig....legally.  



I'm pretty good at predicting ban wars, and i feel the army of moderators setting up flanks!


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 21, 2011)

oh wait i see where yall are coming from. you want to pay du 25 dollars and them give you gps coordinates to go kill ducks in ga.  quit playing the blame game if you cant kill ducks in ga the last person to blame is du. what if they didnt exist and you depended on delta waterfowl to secure breeding grounds in the north??? who will yall blame next the boat ramp for being to close to the duck hole??


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 21, 2011)

would you honestly rather them put your money in ga's woodys or the real ducks up north? i will wait for the right weather conditions to push the real ducks to us I dont know about yall but im tired of shooting woodies and geese but then again if youve never shot real ducks you wouldnt understand


----------



## Fingerling (Jul 21, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> oh wait i see where yall are coming from. you want to pay du 25 dollars and them give you gps coordinates to go kill ducks in ga.  quit playing the blame game if you cant kill ducks in ga the last person to blame is du. what if they didnt exist and you depended on delta waterfowl to secure breeding grounds in the north??? who will yall blame next the boat ramp for being to close to the duck hole??



Exactly. I'm guessing everyone is wanting what they can't have. Georgia's not the prairie pothole region, so we'll never get the massive flyways action that Arkansas and other middle states get. DU focuses their efforts where they are most needed. Everyone is acting like it is impossible to kill a greenhead in Georgia. But, maybe y'all are right and Delta Waterfowl and wave their migration wands and drive those pintails, canvasbacks and all right over us.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2011)

*You are wrong*

2506 stated the case very well . Give your money to who ever you want to. Put your decal on your truck and think what you want. But until DU does something for GA and not Arkansas I do not want any part of them. Pay your money to go west. I will go just down the road to FLA and I can say that the duck hunting is not just bad its real bad compared to what it use to be in this state. Unlike you I dont care a bout Arkansas or those other states I care about GA . and my brother duck hunters in this state. You keep making your case and you have that right. But do not put  down GA . This does give you  the right to put down  my home state. Cause you have stated that we can not do anything in GA and that is not true. Look at your goose hunting . We can do the same for ducks and the hunters from GA.  I keep saying this but for some reason you folks dont get it .Not every body has the money to go west. You act like the people here who put in allot more money than just dues money into DU do not have any reason to expect any return on  their  dollar. Do something for your home state not somebody  who cares not one minute about us.


----------



## RB8782 (Jul 22, 2011)

I havent taken my time to read this whole thread, it looks quite pointless...but how about everyone stops getting so butt hurt.  Every thread on here turns into a pi ssing contest.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2011)

*I am with you*

I understand and I try to respect others point. But we all have the right to express our points to. I have a veiw that conflicts with what others think. But I have been around allot longer that most here and  like 2506  said people  like him and myself have ask these questions for years and we still dont have an response or info from the organization.  Now lets talk about duck hunting and let this one die.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 22, 2011)

The point I'm trying to make is that ducks migrate it's what they do no amount of money from anyone is going to change that so talk to God if you want them to behave differently but please don't bite the hand that feeds north Americas waterfowl population and as far as delta is consered can someone please tell me where I can hunt some delta land in ga


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 22, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> what duck breeds in the lower altamaha region?  Wood ducks and Mallards are the one's that I've personally seen. once again yall are missing the point our climate in ga is not condusive to breeding ducks that why there not here. there in  the praire pot hole region noone short of God can change our climate so dont put that on du and excuse me mr delta waterfowl how many acres does delta own in canada and where is a delta impoundment i can go hunt at??




Canada Geese don't breed in Georgia.  Our climate isn't conducive to that.  There's a reason they're called "Canada" geese and not "Redneck" geese. They migrate north to breeding grounds every year.

Wait a minute, that can't be right., can it.



I was on the first Canada goose hunt in Georgia in modern times, when it was a raffle.  I watched them raise  geese on the "goose farm" on Clarke's Hill.  I saw the techniques that were used to introduce the geese to Georgia.

I asked DU why the same program that was used to produce non-migrating Canada geese couldn't be used to produce a stable native population of mallards, because mallards _will live and reproduce in Georgia.  _There are pre-fab mallard nests (which DU uses), and I even suggested a small control program using the same techniques used for the geese --clipped wings and confined birds.  DU was not at all interested in the possibility that non-migratory mallards could be introduced to Georgia.

DU had zero interest in looking into that.  They gave me the same party line you did --"mallards won't breed in Georgia".  Ride around Lake Lanier, or the lake in any city park, and get back to me about that.

I've seen wild mallard ducklings in the deepest part of the Altamaha swamp --they weren't bread fed tamies.


BTW, the Canada goose introduction program was  a Georgia DNR program, and had no DU support as far as I know.

Don't you think it ironic that the "Dan Denton Waterfowl Area" (a DU regional director for those of you late coming to the party) was an existing DNR management area that was renamed for Dan. DU didn't come up with the money for a new management area, or even money for an addition tot the existing management area.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 22, 2011)

Du had a large part in Dan Denton and I personally raised 24 mallards last year I currently have 9 the others left with wild birds


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 22, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> Du had a large part in Dan Denton and I personally raised 24 mallards last year I currently have 9 the others left with wild birds




If you had done what DNR did with the geese --clip their wings and confine them, you would have all 24.

In any event, 38% of the ducks you raised chose to stay.

Feel free to educate me about all the money that DU put into Dan Denton.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 22, 2011)

I've over the contest no one can argue that du has done more for waterfowl than any other group they play a tremendous role in preserving waterfowl habitat if you can name an organization that does more for them then I will cancel my membership Tomm


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2011)

Face it your still young. What you have read is the truth, no matter what you think.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 22, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> I've over the contest no one can argue that du has done more for waterfowl than any other group they play a tremendous role in preserving waterfowl habitat if you can name an organization that does more for them then I will cancel my membership Tomm



I don't want you to cancel your membership.  If you think they are doing good, that's fine, and your satisfied with where your dollars are going, that's fine too.

As an organization, it does do a lot to preserve habitat.  It just isn't doing it in Georgia, and it has no interest in doing so, to any great extent.  Even The Georgia goose herd shows that historical migration patterns can be modified in a relatively short time.  The rapid growth of the non-migratory goose flock proves without a doubt that there is nothing inherently wrong with the climate or environment if Georgia, as it relates to waterfowl.  Unlike say pheasant and chukar, where dedicated efforts to establish resident breeding  populations have been unsuccessful, for as yet undetermined reasons.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 22, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> would you honestly rather them put your money in ga's woodys or the real ducks up north? i will wait for the right weather conditions to push the real ducks to us I dont know about yall but im tired of shooting woodies and geese but then again if youve never shot real ducks you wouldnt understand



I missed this post early.  Saying that woodies aren't "real ducks" tells me that you are what, 25-30 years old.

Go up to Pennsylvania, New York, and points north and tell people up there that a woodie is not a "real  duck."  There are serious duck  hunters up there that have never shot a wood duck, and consider it a trophy on the order of a 150 pt. buck.  I have friends up there that are in awe of the fact  that I can shoot a couple of woodies about any time I want to.

Television has had about the same effect on duck hunting that it has on deer hunting --if you can't sell a call for it, or book a guided trip for it, or sell decoys for it ---well, then it must not be a "real duck."


FWIW, I'm willing to bet that by the time you were being bottle broken, I'd shot  "real ducks" in 4 countries, and on  two continents.   

And to answer your question, yes, it would tickle me pink to have DU put some money into woodies.  How about each chapter donating 4 wood duck boxes to the nearest PFA.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 22, 2011)

sjames said:


> I am the regional director for North GA. Send me a pm with your address and I will mail you one. If you would like to get involved on your local chapter or start one in your area if there isn't a chapter let me know and I will get you on touch with someone. I will also need a way to contact you. Thanks for showing your support of GA Ducks Unlimited



Sorry Scott, didnt mean to drag you into all of this ....

I support DU & Delta, believe they are both beneficial in different ways. Come on guys .... it is $30/year, even if only a few dollars of it went toward helping waterfowl and our gunning heritage ... it is well worth it. Whats the alternative ...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 22, 2011)

How did we go from someone looking for a ga du sticker, to a fight over DU is better than anyone else. Who cares which one is better. Yes, DU has alot more than the others because it has been around a lot longer. Yes du has done alot for waterfowl and wildlife. But the others have done good too. To bad mouth either one is wrong. Now about ga wildlife. Ga can be one of the best hunting states in the country. The differents hear in Ga. Is the ins. companies, Our State Goverment changing the laws and selling state land and paying farmers not plant food and number of other things too.  The big problem is everyone wants all the animals gone because they are in the way of building, getting the way of progress. Ga was the state everyone want to come to hunt 20 yrs ago. WE had alot of farms and in return had alot of wild life.  Yes, with a few changes this could be a great hunting state. Look at the wild turkey they were gone and now there more turkeys than ever. Look at geese, we are one the only states you can kill 5 every day during the season. Why cant we do the same with ducks and other wildlife.   DU, DW and any other operation should think about putting a little more money in Ga. IT could be awesome. 
 Could Ga duck hunting be as good as the midwest dont know to we TRY. 
 I have seen some locations here in Ga where there was people with money that has some real nice duck hunting here in Ga. So it could happen with alittle help from everyone.
Thats My 2 cents
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 22, 2011)

brittonl said:


> Sorry Scott, didnt mean to drag you into all of this ....
> 
> I support DU & Delta, believe they are both beneficial in different ways. Come on guys .... it is $30/year, even if only a few dollars of it went toward helping waterfowl and our gunning heritage ... it is well worth it. Whats the alternative ...



WELL SAID! :
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2011)

*I am not saying not to support.*



brittonl said:


> Sorry Scott, didnt mean to drag you into all of this ....
> 
> I support DU & Delta, believe they are both beneficial in different ways. Come on guys .... it is $30/year, even if only a few dollars of it went toward helping waterfowl and our gunning heritage ... it is well worth it. Whats the alternative ...


  You miss the point and it is not  just 30.00 bucks , It is every dime that is spent in support. It is the donations that local companys provide, it is the money that people provide. Not much has been put back into our state. More can be done to take care of our state. I want the man  that loves the sport and has a dozen or two decoys and old shotgun. That can barely afford a set wadders cause he is feeding 3 kids to have a chance to kill ducks in his on state. Many years ago I was a poorly paid soldier that loved and still loves to duck hunt. Its great if you got the money to go west and I do not fault anyone for that. I am saying lets look out for our brother duck hunters who donot have the means to travel to some good hunting. L.ets help the ducks and the folks in GA. I do not see where the that is a real problem all any of these folks have to do is to do . Now what is wrong with what I am saying. GA money should help GA folks and right know we get very little in return for what we spend. Many years ago I was just like some of these folks that tow the party line. I have hunted waterfowl in GA since 1978 and it aint getin better I promise you.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 23, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I got some left. I'm the chairman for the Perry Chapter.



Thanks man got my in Yesturday.
Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im tired of givin those guys money. i give em moeny for ducks and i never get em. I think that they are on back order....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 27, 2011)

You are right they are back order!!! Be ready they could come at anytime by The 1000,s.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 28, 2011)

killer elite said:


> D.U. has not done that much for Georgia. Thats why you have to go to Arkansas to kill birds and it is well known that those states up north kill a bunch more birds than we do and dont even come close to spending any where near the amount of money that comes  out of this state that goes to DU. We dont even get to shoot our own wood ducks.
> 
> I will not put a DU sticker on my truck.I was a DU sponsor before most of you were old enough to hunt.



You honestly think THAT'S the reason why AR has more birds than GA?..........Birds have flown that path (Mississippi Flyway) for DECADES...........I believe there is a little bit more to it than just how much money we put forward.  "You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink"


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 28, 2011)

I see a few on here are upset about our DU money going up north to other areas and not here in GA.......Has anyone ever thought about the fact that the money that goes into all the breeding grounds and habitats way up north ultimately benefit the overall population growth of waterfowl, which will in turn increase the percentage we see here in GA!?  I'm not saying we shouldn't spend more on habitats in GA, but just saying that it's not like we're not getting anything out of it.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 28, 2011)

I see both sides of this. I know its a great thing to have all the protected land and nesting habitat. And Yes, I would love to have more of my money spent back home. However, Is there any way we can start a group of people locally and provide habitat for ducks in our own local areas? Im Not talking about spending money to build blinds, or leasing land to hunt. Im talking about a group of guys that puts in X amount of money and 100% of it goes to planting food, duck boxes, etc on say public land that would want to draw in more waterfowl and keep try to keep up populations.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 28, 2011)

*The delta*



DuckGodLiaison said:


> You honestly think THAT'S the reason why AR has more birds than GA?..........Birds have flown that path (Mississippi Flyway) for DECADES...........I believe there is a little bit more to it than just how much money we put forward.  "You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink"


 Now you are going to tell me about the Mississippi Delta. I was born and I grew up in Vicksburg Mississippi. My mothers people are from south eastern Arkansas. I still have folks that live in NE/LA. Birds have been flying the Mississippi Flyway for allot longer than a few decades. GA is one of the worst states in this Nation for Duck Hunting. Every body on this forum is just as good in these states that have ducks. We just have to work much Harder than they do. My point is and has been that these organizations that have taken our money for I know Decades  need to to do more for there supporters in GA. We have a huntable goose population and you could have the same with ducks if  they would do the work in GA. I guess its easy to spend our money in Canada. Now I am not saying dont support. I am saying if we support lets see what we get in return. What say you to that?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Y'all want to stop beating a dead horse?


----------



## stowe (Jul 28, 2011)

Come on guys you all took it hook, line and sinker. I purposly hijacked this thread 10 days ago (7-18-2011) just to see what kinda uproar yall would start. It seems to me about half of yall just want to disagree with the other half and the other half is just looking for contraversy to argue about. Come on people put this site to good use and share info and knowledge so everyone can enjoy this sport we all love.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 28, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> You are right they are back order!!! Be ready they could come at anytime by The 1000,s.



i wouldn't complane one bit if they did. then maybe i could justify my stock in federal shells..... lol


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

I think that you could build 1000 wood duck boxes, plant 1000 acres of duck weed and still wouldn't have that many more ducks. Some states just aren't a duck haven.   just like some states don't have mule deer, or elk, or caribou. 

I for one think DU is by far the best organization out there that puts money where it belongs. When the oil spill happened, DU weresome of the first biologists there to help with clean up. Where was, NWTF, Pheasnats forever, RMEF, etc.  Just stating facts. Yes I would like to see more efforts here in Ga, but what if DU shut down and didn't put the money on the nesting grounds, how long would duck hunting in Ga last. think about that.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL, hey killer, my son and I are looking forward to the hunt in January.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2011)

*If the good Lords willin*



emusmacker said:


> LOL, hey killer, my son and I are looking forward to the hunt in January.


And the creek dont rise we will  be near the sound shoot Buffy. I gonna try to get Woodsavvy and clducks to come with us. The more the fun we will have.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 7, 2011)

That's cool, tne more the merrier.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2011)

I support both outfits. Now I did get a real nice hat and nice buck gardner call from D/W. Still waiting on my D/U package come. 
Larry


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 30, 2011)

I went to a DU meeting last night and they assured me they would plenty offs DU stickers at the banquet on September 29. So come out and eat good and have a good time supporting a great organization and get your sticker. P.S. when you see all of the other cool stuff they are going to have you may not worry as much about the sticker.


----------

